# Maisfrachter in der Weser versunken



## rippi (12. August 2021)

Geil, nach dieser großen Anfüttersession, denke ich, dass wir ein Anglerboard-Barbenangeln, an besagter Stelle, für Montag planen sollten.


----------



## Seele (12. August 2021)

Entspricht das noch der erlaubten Futtermenge?


----------



## Brillendorsch (12. August 2021)

Seele schrieb:


> Entspricht das noch der erlaubten Futtermenge?


wenn die Besatzdichte stimmt?


----------



## KadeTTHH (12. August 2021)

Seele schrieb:


> Entspricht das noch der erlaubten Futtermenge?


Würde sagen, bei versierten Karpfenspezialisten, ganz knapp unter der Tagesration zum anfüttern.


----------



## chris87 (12. August 2021)

Hab schnell mal nach Bildern gegoogelt. Der Ölfilm auf der Weser ist dann unter Umständen doch nicht so spaßig.


----------



## Justin123 (12. August 2021)

Beim NDR Stand 600 Tonnen


----------



## Michael.S (12. August 2021)

Die restlichen 400 Tonnen sind nur für die Versicherung


----------



## Tikey0815 (12. August 2021)

_Warum muss ich jetzt an Popcorn denken _


----------



## Minimax (12. August 2021)

Tikey0815 schrieb:


> _Warum muss ich jetzt an Popcorn denken _


Ich wollt grad fragen. Wenn das Schiff mit den Laderäumen im Wasser liegt, quillt der Mais doch auf, oder?


----------



## Tikey0815 (12. August 2021)

Minimax schrieb:


> Ich wollt grad fragen. Wenn das Schiff mit den Laderäumen im Wasser liegt, quillt der Mais doch auf, oder?


Mais hat schon tolle Eigenschaften


----------



## honig-im-kopf (13. August 2021)

na den, ab in die alte heimat und mal auf karpfen angeln ...
kann mir jemand n tip für einen guten köder geben -
ach egal, ich versuch es dann einfach mit mais.


----------



## Kuddeldaddel (13. August 2021)

...und wenn nun noch ein Kan mit Bier untergeht, dann zelte ich da.


----------



## Seifert (14. August 2021)

chris87 schrieb:


> Der Ölfilm auf der Weser ist dann unter Umständen doch nicht so spaßig.


Vielleicht gibt's da ooch Sardinen....


----------



## Esox 1960 (14. August 2021)

Seifert schrieb:


> Vielleicht gibt's da ooch Sardinen....


Über solche Kommentare kann man sich nur wundern,wenn man
bedenkt,dass durch den Unfall vielleicht, viele Wasservögel und Fische verrecken..............................


----------



## Brandungsbrecher (14. August 2021)

Esox 1960 schrieb:


> Über solche Kommentare kann man sich nur wundern,wenn man
> bedenkt,dass durch den Unfall vielleicht, viele Wasservögel und Fische verrecken..............................


Es gibt halt solchen und solchen Humor ;-)


----------



## honig-im-kopf (15. August 2021)

Esox 1960 schrieb:


> Über solche Kommentare kann man sich nur wundern,wenn man
> bedenkt,dass durch den Unfall vielleicht, viele Wasservögel und Fische verrecken..............................



dann, sollten die nicht den mais herunterschlingen - sondern genießen ....


----------

